# Illustrator Cs2 Daten inkompatibel



## benzofat (12. September 2005)

Für einen T- Shirt Druck habe ich einen Bekannten gefragt, ob er mir eine Datei anhand der neuen Funktion in CS 2 vektorisieren könnte, da ich nur Illu Cs1 besitze. Soweit hat alles gut geklappt mit dem Umwandeln.

Das Problem ist nun, dass ich die Dateien mit meinem Illustrator Cs1 nicht öffnen kann. Wir haben diverse Dateiformate getestet und er hat auch noch im Geschäft nachgefragt und die haben gemeint, dass die Datei im .eps- Format abgespeichert, zu öffnen sein sollte. Ist sie aber leider nicht... Wir beide benutzen übrigens Mac! Nur so als Info.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob wir da ein wichtiges Detail übersehen haben oder woran es sonst noch liegen könnte?! (Einstellungen?)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. September 2005)

Hi,
es gibt bei Illustrator ein Austauschformat für alte oder andere Illustrator Versionen, wie das jetzt genau heißt weiß ich aber jetzt nicht. Das Format müßte im Exportieren Menü zu finden sein. 
Sucht doch in der Hilfe einfach mal nach abspeichern in alten Versionen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Meccan (14. September 2005)

Hallo

 bei Illustrator CS2 gibt es eine Option, wenn du auf Speicher unter gehst
 dann speicherst du die Datei zuerst und dann kommt das Fenster was ich als Grafik angehängt habe dort kannst du im oberen Auswahlfeld auswählen für welche version du es abspeichern willst!!

 MFG Carl


----------

